# BB & 1/4" band recommendations?



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys, need a recommendation on bands for shooting small shot. All my slings are rigged with heavy Express or .050 5/8x 1/2 single latex from Flatband. Shoots fine but dont want to prematurely wear out my bands with the light shot. Or my fingers from band slaps.
Philly


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A Single field band per side should be good for 1/4 inch steel shot. I have made some like that for several shooters. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Bill, looks like I have to make another order.
Philly


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I like using 3/16 black tube x 2 or 4 strand (single or looped). I also have been using Thera-Tube "Tan" x 4 but it wears fast
If you can't rig tubes, I love Thera-Band Gold 3/4 x1/2 (super fast) but I hate to untwist after each shot. The tubes stand out for the next shot. I also use RayShot's magnetic pouches and love em, just drop in the BB and shoot!
It sounds like Tex-shooters bands would work as well, but I have no experience with them. All these will work great for .177 BBs and 1/4 BB 
I have been on a small shot kick for a while now, and I will keep shooting indoors with it.
Good luck!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info Devo, I wamt to use them indoors as well.
Philly


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive used tex's bands with 1/4 inch and they do verry well for me.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Going to order per Tex's recommendation. I shoot his Express bands on most of my flips but 1/4" is too lite and causes premature band wear and a few hand slaps. Single Target or Field bands seem about right. He should know, he is the band guru.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys.
Philly


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been using #64 alliance rubber bands in a 2-1 taper. The bands tie directly onto Tex's pouches, and they're fast and accurate with BBs. They only get 50-100 shots max, but an entire new band set takes less then a minute to tie, and costs just a few pennies.


----------

